# Real Problem... Need some help.



## jonesmiller (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi, I'm 17 years old, and I have to go about getting a social security number, on my own. I've never really done anything on my own, so, this is kind of scarey. Here's my problem...

My parents never got a social security card for me as a child, and I'm having, now, to apply for one. I already went into the office and filled out the paperwork, and application, and gave over the required documents, but my question is; what is the possibility of me not getting a Social Security number? I'm a senior in high school, who plans to go to college, and plans to get a job, and this is VERY important to me... Please help me out if you can.


----------



## jmspringbok (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't think you would have any problem getting a ss#. They happily hand them out, it is how they keep track of us. My husband who is from South Africa had no problem getting one and my son had no trouble getting one. You won't have any trouble.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You exist. You will get a card.


----------



## jopes87 (Nov 2, 2007)

You should have no problem getting one if you filled out the paperwork and everything correctly. But we suggest you socialsecuritynumbersearch.us Social Security Number Search Tools[/url] to get all the details about making your SSN easily.


----------

